
An Amaz-ing Resume - Gmo
http://www.phildub.com/
======
zacharyvoase
One concern is this, in the footer:

> This website was made in Jan 2013 by Philippe Dubost for the sole purpose of
> a playful and creative job search. No copyright infrigement intended.

"No copyright infringement intended" is not a thing. Also, right below that it
then says:

> © 2013, Philippe Dubost

Seems a bit strange to me.

~~~
beaumartinez
"No copyright infringement intended". Isn't the act of copying Amazon's style
_intended_ copyright infringment?

~~~
anonymouz
Seems to be so. I've only seen similar disclaimers on (copied) Youtube music
videos before. This might be the copyright version of "I am not a
[racist|homophobe|...], but ...".

~~~
jiggy2011
Those youtube disclaimers always make me laugh. "I don't own the copyright to
this", so why are you posting it then?

~~~
dionidium
Obviously it's because they are confused about copyright

------
ghc
Hey, wait a minute! Where's the "Customers who viewed this also viewed"
section? I want to know what my options are.

~~~
phildub
under progress ;-)

~~~
ghc
I'd suggest making them links to LinkedIn profiles of your friends. You know,
the ones whose resumés make you look good by comparison ;). Even if you don't
get hired, maybe you'll do one of them a favor.

~~~
phildub
Neat idea, thanks

------
quarterto
My first thought was he'd managed to somehow list himself on Amazon. Now
_that_ would be impressive.

~~~
ma2rten
Not really. You can create custom listings in Amazon as 3rd party vendor.

~~~
Void_
Yeah, really, nobody has ever done that before.

------
viraptor
As much as I like the new idea, I find it really hard to read. It's not that
this page itself is bad - I have problems to find reasonable information on a
typical Amazon page and his resume just reflects the same: lots of referals to
other products and lots of noise. The typography is also very poor / hard to
read unfortunately.

So - great idea... but I don't think it's going to be a success apart from
creating a lot of social noise at the beginning.

~~~
joelrunyon
> but I don't think it's going to be a success apart from creating a lot of
> social noise at the beginning.

Isn't the biggest problem with resumes getting them noticed and making them
stand out? If so, he's probably going to get way more eyeballs on this than
your standard cv.

~~~
pekk
This idea has limits. Dumping glitter on your resume printed on pink paper and
doing it in Comic Sans makes it stand out, but it is also obnoxious and gets
in the way.

~~~
joelrunyon
I think the site is a little more creative than glitter, pink paper & comic
sans.

~~~
pekk
Did I say otherwise? I am rather addressing your claim that the game is to
stand out.

~~~
slavak
I think he meant that the game is to stand out in a way that doesn't
immediately get your CV placed in the shredder...

------
wldlyinaccurate
It's certainly an original and clever idea, but I don't think it makes the
resume any more effective. In fact, I think being designed like an Amazon
product page makes the resume less effective simply because most people have
trained themselves to ignore much of what is displayed on an Amazon product
page.

~~~
jzwinck
If a resume like this showed up on my desk, I'd show it to everyone nearby.
It's unusual and carefully done, to the point that even if you don't like
online shopping there's still this moment of wonder: Wow, what's going on with
this guy?

Most resumes are a chore to read, reminiscent of those pamphlets your bank
sends to notify you of changes to their policies.

------
carlob
Neat! However, here is some (hopefully helpful) criticism:

The stars bar chart bothers me because of its inconsistency, first it says 5
previous positions, and then you have 233 reviews, but the average is not
quite 5/5.

You need to proofread this better. I have found a 'resent' in place of
'recent' and in the same section I'm not sure that 'Main Skills Rank' is the
right title.

Other than that, very very nice idea and good luck!

------
GotAnyMegadeth
"16% of reviews have 1 stars" ...

~~~
phildub
Well, yeah, it's directly from the original product page I worked from. I
didn't have a fun idea for that part, so I left it as-is with a blank link. If
you have a good idea, I would totally do it :) Thanks! Philippe

~~~
alanbyrne
I would link that a "review" to your answer to the common interview question:
"What are your weaknesses"

"Phil Dub often works too hard and put in too many late night unbillable hours
on projects as he is a perfectionist"

------
scrumper
Excellent piece of whimsy. Good luck with it. I particularly enjoyed the
rather brutal alert box when I clicked on "Add to wedding registry" :)

------
jmspring
So, Phil uses Amazon's design as a spoof for a resume. Aside from the is it
copyright or not discussion, I am curios how this differs greatly from people
leveraging the svbtle theme?

Every time someone does that, multiple people pop their heads up and talk
about blatant ripoff (even when credit is given).

Sure, we have Amazon as e-commerce and this is a resume, where the other case
are both essentially blogs. But, you have two cases of people using the design
of someone (or something) else for their own purposes.

And, the argument that "people using the svbtle theme are trying to leverage
the popularity of svbtle.com to gain legitimacy" is likely the minority. Most
people like it for it's cleanliness/simplicity.

~~~
notahacker
Copying a popular blog theme for your blog is obvious, and lacks creativity.
Spoofing an actually-not-that-aesthetically-pleasing design intended for a
completely different purpose, and filling it with quirky details is rather
different.

It's the same reason why Android handset manufacturers got accused of "ripping
off" the iconic design of the iPhone, whereas in an earlier era people thought
Salvador Dali was being artistic when having the considerably more original
idea of designing a telephone handset to look like a lobster.

------
kentwistle
The 5 out of 5 stars (233) link sends you to Amazon "Mr. Coffee ECMP50" page.
This is very confusing.

I think the idea is novel.

~~~
phildub
Fixed, thanks. This coffee machine is the product page I worked from ;-)

~~~
paulaminc
Outstanding idea! I've been in the industry of viewing resumes for a very long
time and love to see someone take a risk and try something new. Well done.

~~~
phildub
Thank you, I really appreciate.

------
epsylon
Lucky you, you met Jamy Gourmaud ! My passion for science is largely due to
_C'est pas sorcier_...

------
jblock
It can't be cool to be hotlinking these resources straight from Amazon.

------
hartator
I don't like that. I don't want to be the asshole, but here it is :

1- No direct mention to Amazon, Really man? Not even a thanks? Not event
saying if you are a fan boy (I am!)?

2- Spelling isn't a big deal, but in a resume, seriously?

3- Not humble at all, ie "...and maybe some creativity, who knows... ;-)" I
don't want to hire or to work with someone who likes the smell of his own
farts.

4- Finally, an Add on your resume... And no amazon doesn't put adsense on
their pages... If you want to make some money that's okay, but just say it!
Why lying? ... Epic Fail.

------
eksith
I don't trust products that don't show the negative reviews :/

------
davidradcliffe
Very clever. Had to check the URL after I arrived to see what was going on.

Doesn't have to be the most readable format since he has the same information
in other places.

------
jonemo
For a second I thought someone had posted their resume as an eBook on
Amazon.com and then used the product description options Amazon gives
"publishers" very creatively.

Since it turns out that this is not what this is, I might do it, post a link
on Hackernews, get lots of eyeballs that way, and subsequently receive a
super-awesome job offer. Assuming the latter is also phildub's intention: Good
luck!

------
gluemonkey
Indeed Amaz-ing work here Philippe; I'm impressed. I don't understand all of
this copyright negativity. Perhaps I'm just naive in these matters, but so
what if Amazon shoots you a cease and desist - BONUS! How great would that be
for a follow-up blog post?

------
mathattack
I have to say, this shows a lot of skills in web development. It's creative,
even if the look and feel were borrowed from Amazon. This shows someone who
can make something that "Looks like this..."

If only I was hiring...

~~~
victorhn
You can copy the source code of any amazon product page, it doesn't necesarily
shows "a lot of skills in web development". (I am not saying he doesn't have
the skills though).

------
dcuthbertson
This is really fun. I'm smiling and it made my morning. Well done! :)

------
esharef
Hmm, as a recruiter who looks at hundreds of resumes a day, this kind of non-
standard resume really annoys me. Just tell me who you are and what you do. Do
so clearly and succinctly.

~~~
notahacker
I get the feeling this sort of resume is aimed at companies that don't look at
hundreds of resumes a day. Recruitment filters work both ways

------
so898
I do not think HR will like this resume... However, if bosses find this, they
will be absolutely interesting in this resume. Whatever, good luck mate.

------
jeffmess
Where is the painful Amazon checkout process?

~~~
TeMPOraL
What is painful Amazon checkout process? Did you mean painless one-click buy
that makes me spend more money on Kindle books than I would want to?

~~~
jeffmess
You mean the process where I'm logged in, add some items to my cart and when I
click checkout get asked to login again, get to the 3rd screen and I'm told
they don't ship to my country? Yeah, painless.

~~~
ricardobeat
You can now filter for international shipping on search results.

~~~
anonymouz
That doesn't cover everything though. For example, last I tried Amazon did not
ship any storage media to Austria, even if it says "international shipping".
But they only give indication of this at the end of the ordering process.

------
efdee
37 people only gave you one star? Why? ;-)

------
tudorizer
He got me. I had to double-check the URL

------
TomGullen
I love it, but there's a good chance Amazon will be contacting you to take
this down at some point.

------
khangtoh
Wonder if amazon prime works here.

------
suyash
@phildub You should take it down, before Amazon sue your ass! IMO Unoriginal
but creative

------
varunkho
does somebody have a coupon to avail the discount. I'd need 99.9 percent
discount :-).

------
simba-hiiipower
pretty cool. took me a second of trying to click around, and a look at the
url, to realize it was fake.

somewhat disapointed; was much more impressed when i thought it was an actual
amazon product listing..

------
mxuribe
This is such a clever resume! Great job! Cheers phildub!!

------
justplay
first i though it was Amazon website , after clicking i saw url which is
different . Really seeing 294+ upvotes in hackernews i can phished .

------
ssha
"SEO > Most resent best practices"? Is that new?

------
khangtoh
Wonder if amazon prime works with here.

------
sonabinu
Great work ! Enjoy the fresh approach.

------
davedx
Long trail -> long tail, I think?

------
dragos2
The only thing I get from this resume is that Philippe Dubost (the author) is
selling himself like a product. Why would you want that?

------
ozirus
I choose simplicity, thank you.

------
shaaaaawn
Amazon should hire this guy

------
pknerd
Can't AMazon grab his neck?

~~~
alexakarpov
I'd rather grab him, really. Just sent a link to my Amazon HR contacts.

~~~
pknerd
HR or legal? :)

~~~
alexakarpov
HR =) he generated quite some interest among our Seattle folks, so most likely
they already knew about him

------
mattdennewitz
this is great, but the arrow points from "p" to "u". that stinks.

------
rschmitty
Taxes kill the deal

------
anujmehta
impressive!!

------
antoniuschan99
oh this is cool!

------
JosephRedfern
Seriously, you'd rather go shopping? Ouch.

~~~
JosephRedfern
(I was referring to the Alert box you get when using the search dropdown....)

